

SEC Boots Up for Internet Age (may allow startup crowdfunding) - waterlesscloud
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704843404576251160999848924.html

======
dublinclontarf
The notion that you will need permission to raise any kind of capital in a
certain kind of approved mannor is going to be very outdated very quickly.

An almost ruleless stock exchange is launching next week denominated only in
Bitcoin, and there have been "companies" that have been operating for months
after issueing "shares" for capital (bitcoin in this case).

Some have raised as much as $30,000 equivalent in bitcoin.

Who cares about the sec anymore.

~~~
trotsky
The SEC regs were mostly developed based on actual abuses that developed in
the free markets. Just sayin'

------
metageek
Seems like this wouldn't be needed for most software startups. Even with the
499 limit, you could raise, say, $100 each from 400 investors, and have
$40,000 of runway to get you to the point of looking for angel or VC funding.
More complex problem domains would probably need more, of course, and it
wouldn't work at all for a hardware company that needs $100,000 in equipment
to get off the ground.

------
skimbrel
Is there a way around the WSJ's paywall? Seems to be not quite as easy to
defeat as the NYT's.

~~~
vampirical
[http://const.it/online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870484...](http://const.it/online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704843404576251160999848924.html)

